# Nuttenweihnacht



## Krone1 (2 Jan. 2015)




----------



## Padderson (2 Jan. 2015)

tja die Ösis haben ihren ganz eigenen Humor - aber gut:thumbup:


----------



## wolf2000 (2 Jan. 2015)

Also immer schön einen Eimer Wasser mit nehmen.


----------



## stuftuf (2 Jan. 2015)

ich find es genial!


----------

